# Woodworking supply store in Duluth MN area?



## blackthumb (Apr 10, 2008)

Can anybody tell me if there is any woodworking supply stores around Duluth MN? Thanks.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Not sure how far they are from you:

Burnsville - Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
2020 W County Rd. 42
Burnsville, MN 55337

Maplewood - Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
1935 Beam Ave
Maplewood, MN 55109

Minnetonka - Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
12995 Ridgedale Dr
Minnetonka, MN 55305

Minneapolis - Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
3025 Lyndale Ave S
Minneapolis, MN 55408

Woodcraft stores:

Appleton/Fox Cities 
4731 Michaels Dr. 
Appleton, WI 54913 
Phone: (920) 730-9663 
Fax: (920) 739-8327 
[email protected]

Madison 
616 Westgate Mall 
Madison, WI 53711 
Phone: (608) 273-8868 
Fax: (608) 273-3409 
[email protected]

Milwaukee 
1725 South 108 St. 
West Allis, WI 53214 
Phone: (414) 607-6164


----------



## blackthumb (Apr 10, 2008)

Pretty far, the closest ones are all around the twin cities.


----------

